# Versa Trans....heat transfers - how do they compare to other custom transfers?



## jws1

Hello..newbie here.. can u tell me anything about Versa Trans heat transfers? Howe do they compare to transferxpress or ProWorld? Any help greatly appreciated...


----------



## logon511girl

*Re: Versa Trans....heat transfers*

Versatrans is the only company we use for custom heat transfers - there is no screen charge, no ganging fee and no other hidden fees. There turnaround is super and customer service is top notch. We had worked with transfer express to get the standard number packs and some names, but beyond that haven't ordered anything - I think they are more expensive then versatranz...as for proworld...I have used some of their standard stock prints but we don't sell a lot of that stuff and I ended up losing money on it becuase the prints sat around forever - but no complaints with that company ... but versatranz I love! If you dont have an account but need some pricing info, let me know.


----------



## scuba_steve2699

*Re: Versa Trans....heat transfers*

I agree with Jen - Versatranz has been awesome! They have worked with us on everything and thier customer service is second to none!


----------



## gsr737

*Re: Versa Trans....heat transfers*

We didn't have much luck with VT. Colors on our custom design wasn't right and seemed expensive and didn't get very good support. We had better luck with F&M Expressions with lots of support. Get some free samples from each and see which you like better.


----------



## Git-Bit

Versatras is AWESOME....They are not the cheapest, but I have had a lot of jobs done by them and they always deliver when promised and the product is excellent. So good in fact, I have put my plans for actual screen printing on hold because you can make good money the transfer way. Good Luck!

Chad


----------



## buehrle

ive used Versa trans for years and have always had great results. i get regular emails about sales and promo's. i got all the free samples i could handle, all ya gotta do is ask.


----------



## Air Art Girl

I have always dealt with FM Expressions in the past but most recently had the worst customer service I have ever gotten from them. I know some key people have left the company, mainly 2 that I always dealt with.

I am super into customer service and in this economy there is simply too much competition out there to treat customers the way they treated me. I'm done with FM and was happy to find this thread when I went searching on the forum tonight. I will talk with VT and also heard and read good things here about Ace transfer. Are there any other's worth considering?


----------



## Teeser

We've been very pleased with Dowling Graphics transfers.


----------



## blvdhustlr

I just used Versa and thought i would put in my 2 cents.

Rated 1-10 10 being great

Transfers 8 (they were all off center not that it really mattered but its a little harder to line up.) excellent product though.

Customer service 8 (kinda weird the way they take your orders but it works and easy for reordering) Shipping is avg got mine in 3 biz days.

they never sent samples or an in hand price book or list Ace did however send all kinds of stuff.

Price 3 (they are a little more expensive than others)


----------



## TurboThreads

jws1 said:


> Hello..newbie here.. can u tell me anything about Versa Trans heat transfers? Howe do they compare to transferxpress or ProWorld? Any help greatly appreciated...


I have tried using Versatrans four times and had major issues three of those times. They have been slow to take any responsibility for the errors and seem to spend more time justifying why they are not going to help you than solving the problem. Transfer Express, while slightly more expensive, has been MUCH better in customer service. When I had a problem with one of their orders they admitted the error and replace the order in two business days.


----------



## AreUBlacklisted

*Re: Versa Trans....heat transfers*



logon511girl said:


> Versatrans is the only company we use for custom heat transfers - there is no screen charge, no ganging fee and no other hidden fees. There turnaround is super and customer service is top notch. We had worked with transfer express to get the standard number packs and some names, but beyond that haven't ordered anything - I think they are more expensive then versatranz...as for proworld...I have used some of their standard stock prints but we don't sell a lot of that stuff and I ended up losing money on it becuase the prints sat around forever - but no complaints with that company ... but versatranz I love! If you dont have an account but need some pricing info, let me know.


Can you PM us the price list? We're looking at the pdf but it's not labeled in the best manner, unsure what price is for what.

Thanks


----------



## Bryan Ultduct

Versatranse does have a EPT that will make their transfers work on 100% polyester which is important to me. No screen set up charges, well sort of in my mind. They got two different prices and I'm stuck using the high cost ones since they're doing my art. They get more for jobs they do the art in plus they charge for the art, just something FYI. Still using them.


----------



## sgreen2308

Versatrans is top notch...a little pricey, but very good quality.


----------



## Bryan Ultduct

Still using Versatranz but I started to out source my art work on complex jobs and am considering that more & more. Use to give them the extra $10-20 for a simpler job of their artwork to have them do it all..., since they already do have higher pricing for custom transfers, why give them even more for company art when customer service has slipped in my case. Customer service might not be what it once was, have had a couple of issues in the last year. Called during business hours, left a message on the issue, and left hanging... if they can't do anything about the issue it would have been nice to at least hear back ASAP w/o calling and calling until some other dept breaks us the bad news. Good product, but don't put all your eggs in one basket...


----------



## dlparham13

What qualities are the best? The semi rough feel or the plastic feel. I kind of like Transfer Express transfers but they are a bit expensive for my taste being that I am a beginner. Versatrans was peeling when they sent me a sample.


----------



## Bryan Ultduct

Call into Versatranz and ask them about you peeling, haven't had peeling issue from them in almost 3 years of using them... PM me and I will send you a sample that I know works, I'd cut one of mine in half and press it and it works for me the other half should work for you. If you still have problems, might be press related then.


----------



## MauiCustomTshirt

We have been using Versatranz since 2008, and when ever we have an issue the fix it right away. For example:

We had a problem with some white EPT's from Versatranz not having clean, sharp crisp edges. They pressed blotchy. Not the quality we usually get from them.

We called this morning and talked to John. John suggested they remake them using a 156 mesh count, not there standard EPT mesh. The ink wont be as thick, but he guaranteed the transfers would press clean and still have good opacity. 

Thanks for the recommendation John! Were looking forward to seeing what a 156 mesh count will produce.

Moments later Stacy from the sales department at Versatranz called just to make sure we were well taken care of. Now that's what I call customer service, just Awesome!

Keep up the good work Versatranz!


----------



## shirtnoob337

I want to sell 100 shirts. I have 10 different designs that are 8inchx11.5inch 1 colour based (white) designs. versa trans price sheet shows it charges $2.08 for the 1 color;100 sheets option. My question is can i do 10 different designs for the 100 sheet option meaning design1 10sheets design2 10sheets design3 10sheets and so on until i reach 100 sheets?


----------



## splathead

shirtnoob337 said:


> I want to sell 100 shirts. I have 10 different designs that are 8inchx11.5inch 1 colour based (white) designs. versa trans price sheet shows it charges $2.08 for the 1 color;100 sheets option. My question is can i do 10 different designs for the 100 sheet option meaning design1 10sheets design2 10sheets design3 10sheets and so on until i reach 100 sheets?


No. The price is per design. You could fit two of your designs on 1 transfer sheet meaning you would have 5 orders you would need to make. You would end up using the 10-14 sheet price of $8.04 per sheet bringing your cost per image to $4.02.

F & M F&M Digital Marketplace | F&M Expressions has a 15 cent program with a $22 set up fee which is a better deal for you. It brings the cost down per design to $2.35. But you would have to enter in 10 separate orders on their website. They don't allow more than 1 design per sheet.


----------



## shirtnoob337

Thanks, Splathead. I did extensive 5month research on screen printing i happened to stumble onto a table multicolor screen printing method used by forigners in the phillipians and a few latin countries. I learned plenty of other useful methods techniques do's and dont's costs etc. if you or anyone has any questions about screen printing don't hesitate to ask me. I hadn't resarched transfers very long but i was hopeful even though i somewhat new the answer thank you for confirming.


----------



## splathead

shirtnoob337 said:


> Thanks, Splathead. I did extensive 5month research on screen printing i happened to stumble onto a table multicolor screen printing method used by forigners in the phillipians and a few latin countries. I learned plenty of other useful methods techniques do's and dont's costs etc. if you or anyone has any questions about screen printing don't hesitate to ask me. I hadn't resarched transfers very long but i was hopeful even though i somewhat new the answer thank you for confirming.


It's called line printing but you wouldn't need such a setup for a single color print.


----------

